# Home made reptile fogger



## chadme2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi I'm Chad, new to forum and a new tegu owner.I just wanted to share this cause it was simple to make and I got it all from lowes. Ok so I bought 5 items ultrasonic humidifier, rubber plumbing coupling, section of 3/4 in vinyl tubing, 1 tube of side by side epoxy, and a little plastic plumbing piece not sure what it's called? Here are some pictures,any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## chadme2 (Dec 22, 2014)

chadme2 said:


> Hi I'm Chad, new to forum and a new tegu owner.I just wanted to share this cause it was simple to make and I got it all from lowes. Ok so I bought 5 items ultrasonic humidifier, rubber plumbing coupling, section of 3/4 in vinyl tubing, 1 tube of side by side epoxy, and a little plastic plumbing piece not sure what it's called? Here are some pictures,any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## kotagilla (Dec 24, 2014)

I got one at CVS that I keep inside the cage but neat


----------



## marydd (Dec 25, 2014)

They work great! Got mine from Walgreens. Found a YouTube video on how to make it. Works so much better than the silly fogger from the pet store.


----------

